# A Snow-White Wash Basin!



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

The white wash basin in my bathroom looked horrible. I guess our water must have a high iron content, because where the taps dripped there were rusty looking places in the basin. I tried cleaning it with Comet, a rag, a brush, etc., and it still looked the same. Then I found my pumice that I originally bought to use on the rough places on my heels. I got the basin wet, sprinkled some Comet (you can also use Bab-o or Ajax Cleanser) on it, and rubbed with the pumice. My pumice has a handle on it, by the way. There didn't seem to be much difference. For about a week or ten days, every time I left the house I would get the basin wet and then sprinkle some Comet on it. When I came home, I would get the pumice wet and scrub about 10 or 20 times. At the end of this time, my wash basin turned snowy white! Looks great!

Obviously, if you don't have a PORCELAIN wash basin you can't do this. If your wash basin is some type of plastic or resin, don't try it.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

That's a good idea! I was having the same problem...very hard to clean because of hard water spots. 

I sprayed straight bleach onto some paper towels and laid them out on every inch of the sink....waited about 15 minutes, and it took the crud right off! I think I got that tip off of this forum.

Now I do it every month or so, it sure looks better.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ELOCN said:


> The white wash basin in my bathroom looked horrible. I guess our water must have a high iron content, because where the taps dripped there were rusty looking places in the basin. I tried cleaning it with Comet, a rag, a brush, etc., and it still looked the same. Then I found my pumice that I originally bought to use on the rough places on my heels. I got the basin wet, sprinkled some Comet (you can also use Bab-o or Ajax Cleanser) on it, and rubbed with the pumice. My pumice has a handle on it, by the way. There didn't seem to be much difference. For about a week or ten days, every time I left the house I would get the basin wet and then sprinkle some Comet on it. When I came home, I would get the pumice wet and scrub about 10 or 20 times. At the end of this time, my wash basin turned snowy white! Looks great!
> 
> Obviously, if you don't have a PORCELAIN wash basin you can't do this. If your wash basin is some type of plastic or resin, don't try it.


That sounds great. I finally ordered a pumice stone, I got it from Vermont Country Store.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Oven cleaner works , but on a sink Id have likely gone with toilet bowl cleaner to remove the rust . 
scrubbing with pumice will make clean up twice as hard next time around as the deposits will be in the bottom of the micro scatches


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

There is a cleaner at Dollar Tree called The Works (I think, they may have changed the name recently). It is a rust remover, and it works SO well. No scrubbing, just spray it on and let it sit, then rinse it off later. There is also a gallon jug of concentrated iron/rust remover you can get at Home Depot - more expensive at about $15 last time I bought it - it is also very good.

I have really BAD iron water, even with a filter system on the well, so I use a lot of this stuff. I prefer the Dollar Tree product.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I just tried my pumice stick on the tub, It got the soap scum off. It did take some elbow grease though.


----------



## dianaofthedunes (Sep 3, 2008)

I use "Iron Out" and/or Lime-a-Way. Both reqire some elbow grease and time to sit on the stain, but I've had great results with both.


----------

